
Word Processing Using Unix (1982) - patch_collector
https://www.scribd.com/document/395768306/Word-Processing-Using-UNIX?qw
======
patch_collector
My grandparents and I were talking about technology, and how back in the 80's
she'd written manuals for the staff at the University of California's Lick
Observatory on how to write and print documents using vi. Reading through this
was an interesting look back in time.

------
passthejoe
By the mid-'80s, when I was at UC Santa Cruz, there was a photocopied manual
available at the Bay Tree Bookstore called "Unix for Luddites" that elaborated
on what is in this manual. The aim was to get all students and faculty, not
just those in computer science, or the sciences in general, to use Unix for
writing and printing research papers, essays and more. It used the same two
programs -- vi for writing, nroff for formatting.

I don't know if "Unix for Luddites" ever made it to the web, but if not, I did
find my copy, and I will scan it.

